# Look at the detail in this thing!!!



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

http://www.armorama.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=719

Not mine, wish it were - it's bloody amazing! (although, I'm not quite sure whats going on).

Mike


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Looks like a Russian T-34 is in deep s**t trouble!!! Detail is phenominal. Wonder what scale it is?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing!!

What's going on?

That tank looks like it's having a bad day, 
and the men below are about to have a really 
bad day!


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Ah, well I thought it might be a cellar or basement but I wasn't sure  The logic of how a tank would be on the roof somewhat escaped me!


Mike


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Great work I don't think...*



Bay7 said:


> Ah, well I thought it might be a cellar or basement but I wasn't sure  The logic of how a tank would be on the roof somewhat escaped me!
> 
> 
> Mike


The tank is on a roof. Looks more like a street or viaduct that can't support the tanks weight.


Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I was thinking it was going through a bombed out factory when the floor gave way and now it's teetering over the basement level.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

whatever , the guys work is outstanding . the rubble work is amazing . 
i wonder if he got the idea from an actual event . 
hb


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Looks like it could be a scene from "Enemy at the Gates."


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is one big diorama.Talk about an odd adventure.Although I'm sure that weirder things have happened in WW II.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

WoW! Wonder how many hours he has tied up into this one. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Man, that's incredible work! :thumbsup: 


Sean


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

It's on a street (look at the signpost on the left by the tank), with a tunnel or cellar below it. Maybe a subway tunnel?


----------

